
Open Source Python Flame Chart and How to Reduce CPU Usage by 80% - e0m
https://nylas.com/blog/performance?src=1m52lkm1cmHN118
======
brendangregg
This is pretty awesome work.

~~~
e0m
Thanks! All the love should definitely get directed to
[https://github.com/emfree](https://github.com/emfree)

